# Wide doors for disabled access



## Tiggywoo (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi,
We are building a villa in the eastern Algarve and want it to be wheelchair/pushchair friendly. We have built all the doors to be 90cm wide - which actually gives the villa a nice spacious feeling as well! We are looking for any advice on where we can buy our doors cheaply! Leroy Merlin don't stock them at this size and we have had a price for having them made and it is a lot dearer. Does anyone know of a factory where internal doors are made either in Portugal on over the border in Spain?
Many thanks for any suggestions!
TW


----------

